# Cypripedium calceolus in Tyrol - Austria



## ORG (Jun 2, 2009)

Today I tried to find _*Cypripedium calceolus*_ in north-Tyrol near Kössen. It is not so far away from my home. The weather was very bad with pouring rin. So it was not so easy to make good pictures and to climb up to the places where the slippers grow. But I had good luck and found a lot of these wonderful orchids.










































On this place I found really a lot of plants, I cannot show all the pictures which I have made. Another place nearby shows also many many plants in flower.































Nearby the slippers I found also many of _*Centaurea montana*_ (I think thhe english name is mountain knapweed)






I was seeking also the albine form of _Cypripedium calceolus_, the golden slipper, but had no luck. Perhaps another one had more luck and can how it here.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## nikv (Jun 2, 2009)

Lovely! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2009)

I can't imagine how it would feel to see all those Cyps in one place!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 2, 2009)

Amazing! Are those from the original native population, or are they restored? Thanks! Eric


----------



## Bobc (Jun 2, 2009)

Very nice. great photos.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice, growing like kovachii and besseae!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for those fine pics of all these beauties!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 3, 2009)

You can't beat those contrasting colors - even the darkest parviflorum varieties just don't quite match up with this species. Thanks for taking the trouble of posting these.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 3, 2009)

TY very much for sharing!! These pic are great!!! I love those blooms too!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 3, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! This is one of my favs.


----------



## ORG (Jun 3, 2009)

Dear Eric,
all these plants are the natural population, nothing restored.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 3, 2009)

That great Olaf that these plants are left alone to do their work.....beautify the hillside!


----------



## RobertG (Jun 6, 2009)

I love seeing flowers in a natural setting like this. Great Find.


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 9, 2009)

That is amazing to see so many in bloom! Thanks for sharing. Are they artificially propagating this species in Germany?

Robert


----------



## ORG (Jun 9, 2009)

Dear Robert,
I think it was done.

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Jun 11, 2009)

Today I visited the same place in Austria only 20 km from my home, looking for more _Cypripedium_.
I found again a lot of.

Here a picture of a waterfall in this valley. Nearby many _Cypripedia _grow.














































We can see in many groups of the _Cypripedium _that the flowerperiod is going to the end






Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Jun 11, 2009)

Beside the clones in full flower I found also bulks with plants with now finished flower period.






One big clone finished in tha last days also the flower period
The picture one week ago






and now






Many flowers are now pollinated











Not so far away I found also a interesting _Orobanche_












and some _*Ophrys insectifera*_
see here more pictures
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=159890#post159890


Best greetings

Olaf


----------

